# Wanting to start a new tank



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have done my reading and now pricing out everything, where is the cheapest place to order a Tank ??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Since you're in TN. I suggest you go to glasscages.com and order and then go pick up. A lot of a tank's cost is shipping/delivery and the bigger the tank, the worse the damage. Don't forget to get lids to fit while you are at it. Always include lids and shipping costs when you price tanks.

If you just want a small (up to 50) common sized-tank, petco's intermittant 1$/gallon sales are good. You can also call stores and ask for a price over the phone. Sometime a retail store can get a lower price because they are getting a truck anyway and don't have to pay a separate delivery charge.

The cheapest large tanks are used off craigslist, but you almost always have to go fetch.


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow love their prices whole a lot cheaper then what I paid for my 65 gallon tank I got at pet smart. Thanks a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I only have one glasscages tank and it did start leaking on me recently after I had used it continuously for 20 years. Rinse any newly made tank until you no longer smell vinegar.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Save your money on buying a lid. 99% of reefers do away with them. Instead make your own screen COVER (not lid) using 1/4 inch clear mesh and a simple a screen frame. A real simple DYI project even a caveman can do it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I see that with FW plant tamls, too. Open tanks with huge lights hanging over them. I have evaporation troubles with standard bulbs. Hope do you cope?

glasscages adds glass lids for $25-50 usually. It always annoys me to get a nice, cheap tank at petco and then have to spend more on the lid than the tank. You often have to match the lid & lank makers to make it fit.


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

I would have to have some type of cover, because I can't keep my son way from my 65 gallon tank, I'm more worried about the weight. Salt water tanks are heavier right ? But ya I agree if u have a nice tank have a nice top.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Weight of tank filled with water makes no difference be it fresh water or salt. Both are heavy regardless. Again - if you chose to get a canopy, you will get salt creep / buildup on the lid. 

Place your tank somewhere your child won't be able to get access to your tank - away from nearby furniture where tank is next to it. Perhaps against the wall with no pieces of furniture nearby. A slightly larger stand where he can't reach up and put his hands in the tank.

Again - a DYI screen will suffice than spending for a tank lid.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

SW is heavier than FW. But its not a lot. Like 1.035 kg/L vs. 1 kg/L for fresh. Fresh is 8.34 lbs/gallon salt is 8.64 lbs/gal. So in 100 gallons, it adds 30 lbs. Small compared to the overall weight of water, tank, stand, substrate, & rocks. But most of the weight is water.

Ice, you don't have a kid, do you? The child will throw things into the tank. Salt-creep is obnoxious, though. Children can learn to learn a tank alone if you are clear in your expectations and consistent is consequences. A child won't remember to obey a long list of rules, but even little ones can store a few carefully chosen ones. Its his "little friends" that you can't let out of your sight.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes I do - 9 years old and yes he has a tank in his room. Had it since he was 7 years old.


----------



## victor123 (Apr 4, 2013)

Following important points to remember while setting up a new aquarium
Keep it away from sources of noise. This could include TVs, radios, washing machines and fridges. Fish don't like loud noises and constant exposure to noise will stress them out and eventually influence their well being negatively.Also, make sure that the floor is perfectly level surface that is strong enough to support the weight of the aquarium.


----------

